# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Beef Tri Tips on the Coal Pot

## markantigua

My trusty old coal pot, actually the 5th one in 25 years in Antigua with a Beef Trip Tip on board.

----------


## andynap

Bottom of the sirloin. I don't see that cut here but it's got little fat so hot grill and medium rare it is. Looks good.

----------


## amyb

Looks very good!

Oh boy-Veal chops on the BBQ tonight. It isn't even noon and I am planning and thinking about dinner.

----------


## JEK

Very popular on the West Coast. My sister in Sacramento turned me on to it years ago. I see it frequently in our butcher shops.

----------


## markantigua

In the NAMP it's description is Beef Loin, Bottom Sirloin Butt, Tri Tip, Boneless, Defatted #185D

----------


## MIke R

looks great!...love that style of cooking....Andy I get that cut from my local organic farm all the time...I'll send you some...or give you some when I see you in Sept

----------


## andynap

Thanks but if I ask my butcher ahead of time he can get anything I want and there are plenty of other cuts just as good too- flank steak, top of the round, etc.

----------


## markantigua

The Coal Pot on Darkwood Beach Antigua. Shrimp on the Barbie !!

----------


## amyb

Yum-I am going out to lunch before I start to drool on the keyboard!

----------


## markantigua

Home made Angus Tenderloin Burgers, Onion Bread, Bacon & Onions.

----------

